# Sensors are cool 8)



## Dangerose (Sep 30, 2014)

I've recently been annoyed going through the "What's My Personality Type" forum because every other person is desperately trying to prove they are intuitive. Which is just madness. I realize most people on this site are not typist or anything, but it remains true that people are wanting to type as intuitive, which obscures the purpose of the system. So I would like to devote this thread to making intuitives jealous (jk of course). The point is, sensors, talk about the coolness of your sensing function. Intuitives, talk about sensors you admire. Everyone, talk about awesome fictional characters who are sensors. But for Pete's sake, no "SJs are sooo good at busywork" or "I wish I could be shallow and unrestrained like a SP!"...as this is not the sort of thing that makes people excited to type as a sensor. 

I'll comment on this later, just wanted to make the thread for now.


----------



## JTHearts (Aug 6, 2013)

I totally agree. There's too many people on here who think sensors can't be creative, and that SJs are only good at "following procedures"


----------



## Coburn (Sep 3, 2010)

Oswin said:


> I've recently been annoyed going through the "What's My Personality Type" forum because every other person is desperately trying to prove they are intuitive. Which is just madness. I realize most people on this site are not typist or anything, but it remains true that people are wanting to type as intuitive, which obscures the purpose of the system. So I would like to devote this thread to making intuitives jealous (jk of course). The point is, sensors, talk about the coolness of your sensing function. Intuitives, talk about sensors you admire. Everyone, talk about awesome fictional characters who are sensors. But for Pete's sake, no "SJs are sooo good at busywork" or "I wish I could be shallow and unrestrained like a SP!"...as this is not the sort of thing that makes people excited to type as a sensor.
> 
> I'll comment on this later, just wanted to make the thread for now.


Do you have links to where this has occurred? I just went through the entire first page of type me threads and cant find any posts that make claims like those you listed.


----------



## Dangerose (Sep 30, 2014)

Pilot said:


> Do you have links to where this has occurred? I just went through the entire first page of type me threads and cant find any posts that make claims like those you listed.


I don't want to single people out, and it's not so much 'claims' as seeing people getting typed and realizing that the typee is not considering any S typings -- this definitely happened to me when I was first getting typed, I could only see myself as an N type so I was not listening to good arguments for Si. Hence people are trying to seem more intuitive than they are. It's not a big deal; I just think it would be cool if people were as excited to be typed in an S type as they are to get an N type.


----------



## TheEpicPolymath (Dec 5, 2014)

You are so right.


----------



## Ik3 (Mar 22, 2015)

It's strange to me that someone who is in reality, a sensor, would be trying to type themselves as an intuitive... 

I can't even wrap my mind around the concept, to be honest.... Although that isn't saying much.


----------



## Turelie (Jul 22, 2010)

I mistyped as N types quite frequently for a long time between not being able to find good enough descriptions of S vs N and consistently testing as 50/50 in S vs N. Plus many descriptions of types as a whole are pure, and real life people are a blend with preferences. 

Anyhow I love being a Se aux, the awareness of being in the moment and enjoying everything as it comes.


----------



## Ninjaws (Jul 10, 2014)

Oswin said:


> I've recently been annoyed going through the "What's My Personality Type" forum because every other person is desperately trying to prove they are intuitive. Which is just madness. I realize most people on this site are not typist or anything, but it remains true that people are wanting to type as intuitive, which obscures the purpose of the system. So I would like to devote this thread to making intuitives jealous (jk of course). The point is, sensors, talk about the coolness of your sensing function. Intuitives, talk about sensors you admire. Everyone, talk about awesome fictional characters who are sensors. But for Pete's sake, no "SJs are sooo good at busywork" or "I wish I could be shallow and unrestrained like a SP!"...as this is not the sort of thing that makes people excited to type as a sensor.
> 
> I'll comment on this later, just wanted to make the thread for now.


I know what you mean. Every time something in the SJ direction is suggested, the person tries to steer it away from those types. Quite commonly I see them trying to move into the direction of INFJ, presumably because they only think about the rarity.

The real fault lies with the people who came up with the descriptions, though. Those give all newcomers the wrong impression which causes mistypes to happen constantly.


----------



## the401 (Mar 1, 2015)

i mistyped as INFP's and thought i was an INFP for 2 months.

i didn't necessarily thought that INFP's were better. they seemed boring and cold imo( just imo) i had this weird feeling that intuitive are just ..... idk cold and weird people........

after someone point out that i might be an ISFP i truly found out where i belong in and everything about ISFP's are so true for me, i basically LOVE everything about the ISFP's.

i am truly an proud ISFP.


----------



## PaladinX (Feb 20, 2013)

Some are. Some aren't. Just keepin it real.


----------



## Angina Jolie (Feb 13, 2014)

I would love to be an isfp, my 2 ESFJ friends are like the nicest people ever. Litterally, they don't talk bad about people at all (or they don't trust me  ) and they are pretty smart too.

I do t know many well enough actually (I mostly have Ne people in my close circles) to talk about their function manifestations intimitaly... But Se seems like the most enjoyable function one can have so yeah, me jelly....


----------



## Blue Soul (Mar 14, 2015)

ISTJs are cool, because they're like the best contingency planners ever. They see everything that can go wrong, and prevent it before it happens. Badass ability.


----------



## stargazing grasshopper (Oct 25, 2013)

Pilot said:


> Do you have links to where this has occurred? I just went through the entire first page of type me threads and cant find any posts that make claims like those you listed.


LOL I'm not surprised that an ESTJ requested verification of claimed Sensor discrimination.


----------



## stargazing grasshopper (Oct 25, 2013)

the401 said:


> i didn't necessarily thought that INFP's were better. they seemed boring and cold imo( just imo) i had this weird feeling that intuitive are just ..... idk cold and weird people........


I'd strongly disagree with your opinion that INFPs "seem boring and cold".
Perhaps you merely experienced a bit of bad luck interacting with the wrong INFPs. Hell maybe the alleged boring & cold INFPs were actually mistyped at that time.

I've met some very cool & stimulating INFPs. They've been warm, open & interesting conversationists, never gave me any weird vibes nor did they behave "cold and weird".

Just saying maybe it's your style of interaction or those particular individuals that you've interacted with & not necessarily INFPs in general.


----------



## Turelie (Jul 22, 2010)

I'm sure every type has its boring and cold representatives. My best friend is an INFP who, until you get to know her, appears boring and cold. I'm sure I do too as an ISFP. Probably an introvert thing.


----------



## the401 (Mar 1, 2015)

stargazing grasshopper said:


> I'd strongly disagree with your opinion that INFPs "seem boring and cold".
> Perhaps you merely experienced a bit of bad luck interacting with the wrong INFPs. Hell maybe the alleged boring & cold INFPs were actually your present type of ISFP but mistyped as INFP at that time.
> 
> I've met some very cool & stimulating INFPs. They've been warm, open & interesting conversationists, never gave me any weird vibes nor did they behave "cold and weird".
> ...


lol the wrong INFP's heck no lol, i had interactions with so many well known INFP's who often had the reputation of being "logical" . even the more "emotional" ones seem bit cold. it's their online persona that appears this way , i don't know how they are in real life.

that's why i said it's "my opinion " you seem to want to point out that "my opinion" is objectively wrong. sorry but not everything is science and thinking has little to do in this topic. ( in fact it's obvious that logic and everything has it's limitations) 

and no i don't need you "educating" me about logic and all that bs. because i trust my values and my belief so fuck logic ok? tired of you thinkers/ some INFP's trying to make everything about logic. 

in fact my head hurts just thinking of the very idea of logic.

of course it can be any type, it's not only ISFP's that mistype as INFP. it can be any type heck it can be an fucking alien from outer space. so? and what of it? according to you "logicians" it needs to be proven by the "scientific method" in order to even have a shred of credibility right? well there you go. that right there says it.

it's cool that you view my opinion is wrong ok big deal, I'm not changing it though. 

i can understand why you don't think that. it's an ISFP thing. only ISFP's know what i mean by "cold and weird". i even have proof of ISFP's agreeing with me on this matter. 

( yea i know this is an invalid argument or whatever the fuck that is, fuck that ok? i don't give a fuck about any of that logic shit. )


----------



## stargazing grasshopper (Oct 25, 2013)

the401 said:


> lol the wrong INFP's heck no lol, i had interactions with so many well known INFP's who often had the reputation of being "logical" . even the more "emotional" ones seem bit cold. it's their online persona that appears this way , i don't know how they are in real life.
> 
> that's why i said it's "my opinion " you seem to want to point out that "my opinion" is objectively wrong. sorry but not everything is science and thinking has little to do in this topic. ( in fact it's obvious that logic and everything has it's limitations)
> 
> ...


 Hey just to clarify something mister, I'm not of the INFP type. I never indicated that I'm a logical individual nor offered an opinion that you're behaving illogical.
IMHO you're generalizing one type (INFP) based upon your very limited experiences with individuals of that particular type. Yes I'm assuming your experience is quite limited but hey if you've conducted extensive research, then I'd urge you to please include links to said documentation so that I may correct my less than impressed opinion of your apparent bias generalization of INFPs. 

Hey mister, hope you're having a nice day/evening.


----------



## the401 (Mar 1, 2015)

stargazing grasshopper said:


> Hey just to clarify something mister, I'm not of the INFP type. I never indicated that I'm a logical individual not offered an opinion that you're behaving illogical.
> IMHO you're generalizing one type (INFP) based upon your very limited experiences with individuals of that particular type. Yes I'm assuming your experience is quite limited but hey if you've conducted extensive research, then I'd urge you to please include links to said documentation so that I may correct my less than impressed opinion of your apparent bias generalization of INFPs.
> 
> Hey mister, hope you're having a nice day/evening.


i never indicated you were INFP, if anything i indicated that you were an thinker lmao.

links lol? and again this isn't an logical scientific research experimentation of any of that scientific/ logical stuff lol.

i have no need to provide those. it is merely my opinion that i based on my experience and that alone. i am not obliged to provide you anything .


anyways we all have our opinions , each to their own. ( as mentioned AGAIN )


----------



## Highway Nights (Nov 26, 2014)

I see it pretty often. Shows intellectual curiosity? Automatic intuitive. Made a lot of money through innovation? Intuitive. Isn't an office drone who can only talk about the weather? Intuitive. And of course: Do I like this character/person? If yes, definitely intuitive.


the401 said:


> and no i don't need you "educating" me about logic and all that bs. because i trust my values and my belief so fuck logic ok? tired of you thinkers/ some INFP's trying to make everything about logic.
> in fact my head hurts just thinking of the very idea of logic.


You are trying way too hard.
I doubt an entire group of people appreciates being labeled as "boring and cold". This thread is supposed to be positive and fly against that kind of thing, so I'm sure a lot of us would appreciate you taking this meltdown somewhere else so it can get back on topic.


----------



## the401 (Mar 1, 2015)

Rebelgoatalliance said:


> I see it pretty often. Shows intellectual curiosity? Automatic intuitive. Made a lot of money through innovation? Intuitive. Isn't an office drone who can only talk about the weather? And of course: Do I like this character/person? If yes, definitely intuitive.
> 
> You are trying way too hard.
> I doubt an entire group of people appreciates being labeled as "boring and cold". This thread is supposed to be positive and fly against that kind of thing, so I'm sure a lot of us would appreciate you taking this meltdown somewhere else so it can get back on topic.


 positive? no where did it say everything has to be "positive" it can be anything, that's what's great about this, because we can have disagreements , we are free to express our opinions.

trying too hard? lol ok whatever you wanna think, I'm just being myself . i thought T'S were logical? lol how am i " logically trying too hard"?

this thread is about S and S's opinion and that is mine. ok? ok.

i told him he didn't need to educate me about logic because that's most likely what he was going to say next " your argument is invalid".


----------



## Highway Nights (Nov 26, 2014)

the401 said:


> positive? no where did it say everything has to be "positive" it can be anything, that's what's great about this, because we can have disagreements , we are free to express our opinions.
> 
> trying too hard? lol ok whatever you wanna think, I'm just being myself and it has to do with this. i thought T'S were logical? lol how am i " logically trying too hard"?
> 
> ...


You're trying too hard by playing up this "I'm a feeler, I love feelings, fuck logic" thing as hard as you can. It's extremely contrived.
Now let me explain something to you. You explicitly called INFPs "boring and cold" and proceeded to call intuitives as a whole "cold and weird people". Putting "imo" or "it's just my opinion, okay" after writing a potentially insulting sweeping generalization on a public forum is not going to keep your opinion exempt from criticism. When someone very politely disagreed with you and suggested that you may be incorrectly generalizing INFPs, you completely lost your shit.
I don't think it's unreasonable to ask you to play nice here. Now I'm not engaging in this any further because I don't think this thread needs to get locked. If you want to keep typing up angry and inflammatory statements, be my guest, but don't act so surprised when you face opposition.


----------



## the401 (Mar 1, 2015)

Rebelgoatalliance said:


> You're trying too hard by playing up this "I'm a feeler, I love feelings, fuck logic" thing as hard as you can. It's extremely contrived.
> Now let me explain something to you. You explicitly called INFPs "boring and cold" and proceeded to call intuitives as a whole "cold and weird people". Putting "imo" or "it's just my opinion, okay" after writing a potentially insulting sweeping generalization on a public forum is not going to keep your opinion exempt from criticism. When someone very politely disagreed with you and suggested that you may be incorrectly generalizing INFPs, you completely lost your shit.
> I don't think it's unreasonable to ask you to play nice here. Now I'm not engaging in this any farther, I have nothing else to say on this subject.


wait, actually looking back you might actually be right........ dang..... i apologize ....... i think i just got too caught up in the moment because of these phrases......

"Hell maybe the alleged boring & cold INFPs were actually your present type of ISFP but mistyped as INFP at that time."

"Just saying maybe it's your style of interaction or those particular individuals that you've interacted with & not necessarily INFPs in general."

i literally took that as an personal attack and then i started to think that he was trying to say " your opinion is objectively wrong" when in fact now that i look back he didn't say anything about that....... ( but it was an innate feeling that most Fi doms have.)

ok very well, i apologize.

NOTE: just for the record, no i wasn't trying too hard lol, i was just being myself, i am literally tired of logic and the very idea of it hurts my head.( well when used against me lol) 

anyways sorry and once again i'd like to remind people "each to their own"


----------



## Immolate (Mar 8, 2015)

I hope you don't mind me poking in here...

When I didn't know anything about MBTI and took a random quiz online, I typed ISTJ. Logical, aloof, loyal. I read about ISTJ and felt comfortable with the label. In fact, I liked thinking of myself as a purely logical person, especially because women are boxed into soft, nurturing roles. There's nothing wrong with soft and nurturing, but it's not me.

And then I met someone who typed as an intuitive and loved the fact they were so _unique _and _rare_, and wow you're a sensor, wow you need to taste / touch / hear / see / smell something before you understand it, you're so concrete, you don't understand my abstract thoughts, lol sensor

What a dumbass intuitive :dry:

I found PerC and started learning about the functions, but I'm still juggling ISTJ and INTJ because I have a hard time grasping Si. Anyway, the point is I'm happy to see this thread. I hope it grows.


----------



## Dangerose (Sep 30, 2014)

(Let's also make sure 'sensors are cool' doesn't turn into 'intuitives are uncool' please)


----------



## stargazing grasshopper (Oct 25, 2013)

the401 said:


> i never indicated you were INFP, if anything i indicated that you were an thinker lmao.
> 
> links lol? and again this isn't an logical scientific research experimentation of any of that scientific/ logical stuff lol.
> 
> ...


No problemo
Your opinion is your own & you're entitled to it regardless of whether or not you're generalizing the majority of one type due to an alleged few bad apples hurting you delicate feels.
Don't fret though, I'll do my best not to view or treat any type with bias or generalize any group due to an alleged few bad apples.

I'm done here for now, you have yourself a good night.


----------



## Immolate (Mar 8, 2015)

Oswin said:


> (Let's also make sure 'sensors are cool' doesn't turn into 'intuitives are uncool' please)


Ay, of course not.


----------



## Dangerose (Sep 30, 2014)

shinynotshiny said:


> Ay, of course not.


Oh, that wasn't directed at you (or at anyone _really_ just...page 2 was a bit of a fiasco)...I appreciate your comment)
Honestly, I think I'm fairly good at recognizing Si+Fe but Ni+Te and Si+Te look so alike to me...I have no idea which you use. :/


----------



## Twitchie (Apr 2, 2015)

I appreciated finding out my type. Wasn't impressed with the type description. Even the more positive ones hinted at badass. I'm so far from being badass. I have my moments like everyone else, but I'm a complete dork. I do like Se though. Initially, I was indifferent reading up about the cognitive functions and Se. The descriptions were lame. But then I typed my friend and realized she's a Se dominant and started watching her behavior and thinking patterns. Compared my own and found some similarities. The more I understand it, the more I like it. I've decided to ignore the official Se descriptions because looking at Se users and myself, it's missing the soul of it. I don't know how to explain it. But the descriptions are detached from the experience.


----------



## Immolate (Mar 8, 2015)

Oswin said:


> Oh, that wasn't directed at you (or at anyone _really_ just...page 2 was a bit of a fiasco)...I appreciate your comment)
> Honestly, I think I'm fairly good at recognizing Si+Fe but Ni+Te and Si+Te look so alike to me...I have no idea which you use. :/


Just an overall *sigh* at drama :tongue:

Yeah, I relate more to Ni, but I realize there's a bias against sensing types and I can't find too much on Si. There have been some really good threads here, though.


----------



## 66393 (Oct 17, 2013)

The funniest is when intuitives so disparagingly say, "I wish I was a sensor so I could talk about superficial things like gossip, sports, and cars."


----------



## Turelie (Jul 22, 2010)

ByteMe said:


> The funniest is when intuitives so disparagingly say, "I wish I was a sensor so I could talk about superficial things like gossip, sports, and cars."


That's part of what made it difficult for me to figure out I was a sensor. I do not enjoy talking about those things at all.


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

ByteMe said:


> The funniest is when intuitives so disparagingly say, "I wish I was a sensor so I could talk about superficial things like gossip, sports, and cars."


i love talking about cars
muscle cars
exotic sports cars
antique, etc
i know NT's who adore sports, i'm not one of them tho


----------



## Arzazar Szubrasznikarazar (Apr 9, 2015)

Sensors can drive forklifts without bumping into things.


----------



## Coburn (Sep 3, 2010)

stargazing grasshopper said:


> LOL I'm not surprised that an ESTJ requested verification of claimed Sensor discrimination.


I just don't like seeing claims like this going unchallenged. 

Sensor discrimination does happen, but it's unfair to all on the boards to claim it's occurring when it isn't.


----------



## Blue Soul (Mar 14, 2015)

Pilot said:


> I just don't like seeing claims like this going unchallenged.
> 
> Sensor discrimination does happen, but it's unfair to all on the boards to claim it's occurring when it isn't.


I don't see how it would be unfair to all on the boards, @Oswin never claimed everyone did it so why would it apply where it doesn't apply? I've typed people who just won't accept S for no good reason, just bias against sensors. Perhaps you won't notice it if you only look at OPs on the first page?

Why the need to falsify what she says or find objective proof when she's only trying to even people's perceptions of sensors? Her "claims" on the matter, as you call them, were clearly based on her own impressions that these things are occurring, not to which extent they're occurring.

To get back to the point of the thread I think people definitely whould be more excited to be typed as S than they are, because _on here_ they're the unicorns if anything.


----------



## Adena (May 14, 2014)

I totally agree, I admit of being guilty of this as well when I started learning MBTI... Truth is, I'm such an SJ it's mad.

Well, Si. How do I even begin to describe Si? It's my buddy! He keeps me organized and on track, make sure I won't go blank too much. It's awesome, feeling more grounded in the real world and not talking shit like NPs tend to do (sorry guys, I love you so much but it's true!). I have perfect memory, I'm not even kidding. One time I heard a song that sounded familiar, and I could tell exactly who sang it, from what show it was, what episode of the show the song was on and exactly at what moment. I only saw this episode twice, maybe. And it was about three years ago. I have an awesome musical hearing and I can tap notes from my memorym which is amazing; I basically sing and play piano really great after hearing the song a few times. Si makes me dutiful and know the rules, which is streotypical but it does keep me out of troubles and others know they can depend on me to make the job done (and that I will never say no- damn Fe!).


----------



## albino mallato (Sep 20, 2011)

as long as they don't offer their advice or try to direct me in anyway I can (almost) tolerate their presence.


----------



## Twitchie (Apr 2, 2015)

albino mallato said:


> as long as they don't offer their advice or try to direct me in anyway i can (almost) tolerate their presence.


#fail


----------



## Immolate (Mar 8, 2015)

albino mallato said:


> as long as they don't offer their advice or try to direct me in anyway I can (almost) tolerate their presence.


But a sensor's advice is so practical, especially useful for an Ne-dom


----------



## Adena (May 14, 2014)

albino mallato said:


> as long as they don't offer their advice or try to direct me in anyway I can (almost) tolerate their presence.


----------



## Coburn (Sep 3, 2010)

Blue Soul said:


> I don't see how it would be unfair to all on the boards, @Oswin never claimed everyone did it so why would it apply where it doesn't apply? I've typed people who just won't accept S for no good reason, just bias against sensors. Perhaps you won't notice it if you only look at OPs on the first page?


You're applying your own meaning to my statement. 

It's unfair to everyone on the boards to "cry wolf" about biases occurring when they aren't because it creates false victims and false bullies. It perpetuates imagined biases and hurts rather than directly addressing real issues that can and should be addressed.

Please note, I did ask Oswin to provide me with evidence of the supposed biases she found when I couldn't find anything on the first page; she is the one who chose not to provide evidence supporting her claims.



> Why the need to falsify what she says or find objective proof when she's only trying to even people's perceptions of sensors?


She made a claim of bias occurring. I don't see why I can't ask for proof of it before I jump on the cheer-leading bandwagon and ra-ra-ra my way to "we love sensors" town. 



> Her "claims" on the matter, as you call them, were clearly based on her own impressions that these things are occurring, not to which extent they're occurring.


Hence my problem. The claim is ultimately baseless.


----------



## AdInfinitum (Oct 21, 2014)

Well, this is a post I have been wanting to make for a while. Furiously long post ahead, travel with care (for those who go for the tl;dr stamp for insults: I will not discriminate anyone as I myself have this urging hate towards this blatant mistake to ruin others in excuse of making one feel at peace within themselves.)

I have realized long ago that honestly everyone is in possession of this treasure called "coolness" and "uniqueness" with this multitude of definitions attached to them, every system they are observed from, instead of embracing all the different ways their personality mends with the world and it seeks understanding through theories as it completes a larger set of questions that is continuously under the spectrum of change as humanity progresses, they seek to either 1) ruin others who are different under the set of the same theory or 2) completely change themselves so they fit under the same theory. Instead of accepting all these possibilities our psyche releases under the framework of the cognitive functions, that your unique traits complete a mirror of individuality which hides such a complex fellow that singularly has such a great impact on the world through his own lenses, you consider that is _all you basically represent as a rainbow of ambitions_. Imagine all the different ways everyone sees an apple and imagine that that one apple picture could change the world only by the way it interacted with the individual's vision. Now here the true magic arises: any way of interpreting information seeks potential and a greater understanding of the world, sensing puts the pieces into a practical way of improvement and intuition relates the picture formed with other ideas/visions. Basically you would not have been here if it had not been for the first human being to seek shelter in a cave however your level of comprehension would have stayed at the same level if someone had not figured out that the earth _maaaay_ not be that flat after all despite of the eye ruling the ideal of limited sight. 

What I am trying to highlight here is that under the cognitive functions the individual is as a whole, curious, fascinated and personalizes everything so that his solitude within the rigid and harsh world. Everyone tends to have a similar start but the way the mind blooms, develops weaknesses and strengthens itself, that is cognition, the unique way the world settles in yourself, and if anyone is ignorant enough to consider either themselves better than others or others better than themselves, then they have not yet achieved understanding in their own uniqueness. It is this underlying essence in everyone that they are ignoring through spurs against other forms of the same essence. If that is not closed-mindness, maybe I have lost track of it myself, the human could be so much more as his mind circles everything within every drop of thought however limiting your mind to one shallow aspect like this comparison is sincerely disgusting. You can conquer anything if you know yourself first. 


Tl;dr sensor or intuitive, you still have potential and are awesome. Do not stay the same, continuously seek and broaden. You are not defined by a function, you define functions as a whole and develop the undevelopable(? not a word, np, it is now).


----------



## Blue Soul (Mar 14, 2015)

Pilot said:


> You're applying your own meaning to my statement.


What do you mean?



> It's unfair to everyone on the boards to "cry wolf" about biases occurring when they aren't because it creates false victims and false bullies. It perpetuates imagined biases and hurts rather than directly addressing real issues that can and should be addressed.
> 
> Please note, I did ask Oswin to provide me with evidence of the supposed biases she found when I couldn't find anything on the first page; she is the one who chose not to provide evidence supporting her claims.


But biases _are_ occurring. Unfair how? What would you say are the real issues then?



> She made a claim of bias occurring. I don't see why I can't ask for proof of it before I jump on the cheer-leading bandwagon and ra-ra-ra my way to "we love sensors" town.


If you want to I could definitely find you a typing thread where someone closed off their mind to arguments for being a sensor. That kind of bias exists.



> Hence my problem. The claim is ultimately baseless.


Baseless to you maybe, not to her and not to me either. This is a Te thing, and I get you. You only believe what tangible objective proof you see. What I don't get is why it would be important for the purpose of the thread, that is to highlight why you admire sensors. Shouldn't hinder you to spread some love, right? ^^


----------



## Coburn (Sep 3, 2010)

Blue Soul said:


> But biases _are_ occurring.


Good. Pull examples from the type me threads to back this claim. Or have Oswin do it. It is her original claim, after all. No point making you do her homework. 



> If you want to I could definitely find you a typing thread where someone closed off their mind to arguments for being a sensor. That kind of bias exists.


Please do so. You can PM them to me if you'd prefer. 



> Baseless to you maybe, not to her and not to me either. This is a Te thing, and I get you. You only believe what tangible objective proof you see. What I don't get is why it would be important for the purpose of the thread, that is to highlight why you admire sensors. Shouldn't hinder you to spread some love, right? ^^


You're being a condescending prick here. Knock it off.


----------



## reckful (Jun 19, 2012)

Blue Soul said:


> I don't see how it would be unfair to all on the boards, @Oswin never claimed everyone did it so why would it apply where it doesn't apply? I've typed people who just won't accept S for no good reason, just bias against sensors. Perhaps you won't notice it if you only look at OPs on the first page?
> 
> Why the need to falsify what she says or find objective proof when she's only trying to even people's perceptions of sensors? Her "claims" on the matter, as you call them, were clearly based on her own impressions that these things are occurring, not to which extent they're occurring.
> 
> To get back to the point of the thread I think people definitely whould be more excited to be typed as S than they are, because _on here_ they're the unicorns if anything.


Did you leave your integrity in your other pants this morning?

As @Pilot has already noted (although he was more tactful about it than she deserved), @Oswin's assertion that she was "annoyed" at the "madness" in the What's My Personality Type forum because "every other person is desperately trying to prove they are intuitive" is so ridiculously inconsistent with, you know, the _facts_ that she might want to consider maybe being a little ashamed of herself. And your attempt to whitewash the OP on the grounds that, um, well, she wasn't talking about the _actual posts_ in that forum — just, you know, "her own impression that these things are occurring" — is laughable.

Now, it's true that it's not exactly _uncommon_ to find type-me subjects who feel pretty sure they're N's and who resist suggestions that they're S's from one or more of the self-appointed typing experts here at PerC. But you want to know the main reason why that's not uncommon, Blue Soul? It's because most of those type-me subjects really _are_ N's — and in a dishearteningly large number of cases, the people trying to convince them they're S's are pretty much clueless.

I've been at INTJforum for almost six years and PerC for close to three years, and one of the lamest memes that regularly pops up at these forums is the notion that lots of the forum N's are really S's who are mistyped as N's because they think it's _cooler to be an N_, or because the S/N items on the MBTI (or on "online tests") erroneously skew people in the N direction — and if you're interested, you can read more about the bogosity of that perspective here.

I'm certainly not saying there's _no such thing_ as unfounded S-bashing at MBTI forums — and that's hardly surprising, since N's (and I mean _real_ N's) make up over 80% of the membership and Jung himself noted that the types had a pretty strong tendency to view their opposites in somewhat negative terms (and that happens in both directions). And I'm likewise not saying that there's _no such thing_ as an S forumite who's mistyped as an N. But the idea that there's a large population of fake-N forumites "desperately" (as Oswin put it) resisting the truth of their S-ness is just silly — and speaking of bashing, it also represents an insultingly condescending view of that purportedly ignorant and "desperate" multitude of type-me subjects.

And that was the point @Pilot made, and he was right.

I've been participating in type-me exercises for over five years now, and my take is that it's actually more common to find N's mistyped as S's at MBTI forums than the other way around. And speak of the devil, I suspect @Oswin herself is a pretty good example of the former.


----------



## Blue Soul (Mar 14, 2015)

Pilot said:


> Please do so. You can PM them to me if you'd prefer.


Sure, no problem.



> You're being a condescending prick here. Knock it off.


That wasn't my intention at all, sorry. I was just saying that I get you because I'm a Te-user too, not being condescending at all. And then I questioned your decision of ignoring the point of the OP's intentions and instead looking for proof of her claims (which is completely viable btw, but unnecessary imo).


----------



## Blue Soul (Mar 14, 2015)

reckful said:


> Did you leave your integrity in your other pants this morning?
> 
> As @Pilot has already noted (although he was more tactful about it than she deserved), @Oswin's assertion that she was "annoyed" at the "madness" in the What's My Personality Type forum because "every other person is desperately trying to prove they are intuitive" is so ridiculously inconsistent with, you know, the _facts_ that she might want to consider maybe being a little ashamed of herself. And your attempt to whitewash the OP on the grounds that, um, well, she wasn't talking about the _actual posts_ in that forum — just, you know, "her own impression that these things are occurring" — is laughable.
> 
> ...


Thank you, will check that out. My integrity has nothing to do with this though, no need to go to personal attacks.

I get that there are different perspectives to the issue, most of all I was curious of Pilot's take on it since he, in my experience, usually seems to know what he's talking about. At the same time I understand Oswin's point of view, and perhaps I had more patience with her being vague about it than others might be. There's clearly a greater discussion going on here than the individual persons and what we've said alone. I think it's interesting and I really just want to learn more about the whole issue.

Edit: I've actually read and thanked that post you linked before. 

How big part of the percentages of a type do you estimate to be mistypings? I know this is probably impossible to get stats on, but what do you think?


----------



## Dangerose (Sep 30, 2014)

Oh dear goodness this was just supposed to be a nice thread where we talked about neat things about the sensing functions. I was not trying to wager some claim of horrific typism or anything, just sort of add something so that people who are typing themselves or whatever can look at it and go, "Hey, being a sensor seems pretty neat actually". That was it) 

I don't think more than a handful of people on the forum are 'S-bashing' and that usually gets quickly taken care of...it's just more that well, frankly, 'sensor' just doesn't sound as cool as 'intuitive' off the cuff and there's a bit of a learning curve for what that actually means, so that people who are new-ish to typology, still typing themselves, are often likely to resist wanting to be typed as an S. Hence I thought it would be cool to have a thread talking about the cool things about S functions. Apparently not though. :/




reckful said:


> I've been participating in type-me exercises for over five years now, and my take is that it's actually more common to find N's mistyped as S's at MBTI forums than the other way around. And speak of the devil, I suspect @Oswin herself is a pretty good example of the former.


Ha, I've gone from ENFJ to ESFJ to INFP to ENFP and finally back to ESFJ...I'm fairly certain of my type now, but if you'd like to challenge it, feel free; I'm always interested to hear other opinions)) (This is my _most recent_ typing thread: http://personalitycafe.com/whats-my-personality-type/538970-fun-short-question-isfj-esfj.html)


----------



## Turelie (Jul 22, 2010)

It's the nature of the internet. The potentially worst part of what you said WILL be what is focused on.


----------



## Blue Soul (Mar 14, 2015)

Oswin said:


> Oh dear goodness this was just supposed to be a nice thread where we talked about neat things about the sensing functions. I was not trying to wager some claim of horrific typism or anything, just sort of add something so that people who are typing themselves or whatever can look at it and go, "Hey, being a sensor seems pretty neat actually". That was it)
> 
> I don't think more than a handful of people on the forum are 'S-bashing' and that usually gets quickly taken care of...it's just more that well, frankly, 'sensor' just doesn't sound as cool as 'intuitive' off the cuff and there's a bit of a learning curve for what that actually means, so that people who are new-ish to typology, still typing themselves, are often likely to resist wanting to be typed as an S. Hence I thought it would be cool to have a thread talking about the cool things about S functions. Apparently not though. :/


Haha, I was trying to defend your back on your actual point there. The thread is a great idea, just perhaps would've done better by leaving out the controversial pre-speech. 

I've found I really like ESFPs as well. Very similar to me (INTJ) while being very different at the same time. What I admire there is basically them being good at everything I'm bad at, and vice versa. All I've learned so far is much thanks to a certain lovely ESFP, I'm looking at you @Wild.


----------



## AdInfinitum (Oct 21, 2014)

@Oswin Ah relax, I was not attacking the idea of the thread, I love it as it brings some peace into some dreaded souls in this need to find themselves "fitting in their stereotype". You try to equalize this painful perception and I encourage you do so in the future as well, I just wanted to put aside this mentality and broken way of thinking.


----------



## Dangerose (Sep 30, 2014)

Blue Soul said:


> Haha, I was trying to defend your back on your actual point there. The thread is a great idea, just perhaps would've done better by leaving out the controversial pre-speech.
> 
> I've found I really like ESFPs as well. Very similar to me (INTJ) while being very different at the same time. What I admire there is basically them being good at everything I'm bad at, and vice versa. All I've learned so far is much thanks to a certain lovely ESFP, I'm looking at you @Wild.


Thank you) Yeah, clearly it was a mistake...wasn't thinking at the time) just kinda...talking)
I don't know too many Se-doms in real life, but one of my acquaintance/friends is an ESTP and she is my absolute favorite person to go places with as she can turn a simple trip to the zoo/museum into an incredible, memorable adventure because she does things I would just register as possibilities and tuck away, Like, while I'm still on 'huh, some people are riding the elephants' she's already standing in the elephant line)


----------



## Coburn (Sep 3, 2010)

Oswin said:


> Oh dear goodness this was just supposed to be a nice thread where we talked about neat things about the sensing functions. I was not trying to wager some claim of horrific typism or anything, just sort of add something so that people who are typing themselves or whatever can look at it and go, "Hey, being a sensor seems pretty neat actually". That was it)
> 
> I don't think more than a handful of people on the forum are 'S-bashing' and that usually gets quickly taken care of...it's just more that well, frankly, 'sensor' just doesn't sound as cool as 'intuitive' off the cuff and there's a bit of a learning curve for what that actually means, so that people who are new-ish to typology, still typing themselves, are often likely to resist wanting to be typed as an S. Hence I thought it would be cool to have a thread talking about the cool things about S functions. Apparently not though. :/
> 
> ...


Oh for fuck's sake, really?

Nobody's raining on your fucking parade. Stop throwing a pity party just because one person asks for you to post some examples regarding a claim YOU made.


----------



## ESFPlover (Mar 1, 2015)

JTHearts said:


> I totally agree. There's too many people on here who think sensors can't be creative, and that SJs are only good at "following procedures"


I agree as well, I think Sensors are totally creative, they see things in a different light as well.


----------



## reckful (Jun 19, 2012)

Pilot said:


> Oh for fuck's sake, really?
> 
> Nobody's raining on your fucking parade. Stop throwing a pity party just because one person asks for you to post some examples regarding a claim YOU made.


Now, now. She's just admitted that the first part of her OP was a "mistake" — which is pretty damn good by internet forum standards, and earns her a Muffin of Merit.


* *














So I suggest we all join hands and put this little incident behind us. :tongue:


----------



## Immolate (Mar 8, 2015)

Thank goodness for muffins.


----------



## Dangerose (Sep 30, 2014)

reckful said:


> Now, now. She's just admitted that the first part of her OP was a "mistake" — which is pretty damn good by internet forum standards, and earns her a Muffin of Merit.
> 
> 
> * *
> ...


Thank you for your gift. I'll bring you guys...cupcakes of conciliation? when I get back from church)
For now talk about the cool sensing functions please. (


----------



## aendern (Dec 28, 2013)

I would really love a thread by sensors about negative stereotypes of intuitives.

Or things about intuitives that sensors don't like.

That actually really interests me.


Although I think stereotyping is more of an Ni thing, so I'm not sure if sensors would be really big on the idea.


----------



## TheEpicPolymath (Dec 5, 2014)

I hate stereotypes.


----------



## Revolver Ocelot (Feb 25, 2015)

Michael Jordan is my favorite sensor.


----------



## JTHearts (Aug 6, 2013)

The people on here who are yelling at the OP are quite annoying

All you have to do to see the bias is ask "Which type is the most independent?" or "Which type is most likely to have a high-paying job?"


----------



## reckful (Jun 19, 2012)

JTHearts said:


> All you have to do to see the bias is ask ... "Which type is most likely to have a high-paying job?"


The ESJs are two of the top three types, JT! Woo hoo! :tongue:


----------



## JTHearts (Aug 6, 2013)

reckful said:


> The ESJs are two of the top three types, JT! Woo hoo! :tongue:


those statistics are lies


----------



## Dangerose (Sep 30, 2014)

edit: darn it, why can't I post gifs and/or normal-sized pictures like everyone else?


----------



## angelfish (Feb 17, 2011)

I think being a Sensor has huge advantages, especially actually noticing the world around you, and being present in the moment, both huge N struggles. You guys are lucky in a lot of ways and your talents and strengths should be celebrated more! I think some Ns just have pent up resentment and project it onto random people online. 

Sensors I admire - my ISTP brother, who seems to breathe observation and logic, and is incredibly skilled at improvising on guitar; my ESFJ mom, who is always on top of everything and ensures the three Ps and two NPs in our family are actually doing things in their lives (cannot even begin to stress the importance of this); my ISFJ boyfriend, who is always noticing really interesting details about the world around us and pointing them out to me; an ESFJ friend who is the sweetest person I have ever met; an ESTJ friend, who just generally kicks ass and takes names.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr (May 12, 2011)

Since we're back to describing the wonderfulness of our sensing functions.
Se, I love you! You keep me in awe as I explore the world. It's springtime now, and I'm outside, gardening and walking and photographing the blossoming trees. You make me want to jump in that leaf pile that I just made. You make me want to run under the sprinkler and put my feet in the river, even when it's cold and I have to jump away at once. You make me want to explore different cuisines, just to have new and interesting tastes in my mouth. Sometimes, you make me a little impulsive because I want to experience everything! You are my friend. You are my everything. I am glad that I learned about personality type and functions so that I could know how much a part of my world you are.
I would love to introduce this marvelous function to everyone because you, Se, make me cool!


----------



## Wild (Jul 14, 2014)

Blue Soul said:


> All I've learned so far is much thanks to a certain lovely ESFP, I'm looking at you @Wild.


Aww, thanks Blue! You're such a sweetie :laughing:


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr (May 12, 2011)

@Oswin: After you upload your photograph and you have it in the "reply" box, double click the photograph, and a dialogue box will come up. It is prechecked at "thumbnail." If you want a bigger picture than "thumbnail," click on the size that you want. I like "medium," so that's the size that I tend to click on. After that, click OK, and your picture will be at the size you like (and that people can see).


----------



## albino mallato (Sep 20, 2011)

Hmm. Seems I've struck a nerve... don't be buttmad I just have bad experiences with sensors wasting my time by giving me advice that I consider to be common sense. Its usually Si doms anyway, I should've specified.


----------



## Twitchie (Apr 2, 2015)

albino mallato said:


> Hmm. Seems I've struck a nerve... don't be buttmad I just have bad experiences with sensors wasting my time by giving me advice that I consider to be common sense. Its usually Si doms anyway, I should've specified.


No one's butt hurt. You're just making an ass of yourself, but proceed if you must.


----------



## Dangerose (Sep 30, 2014)

walking tourist said:


> View attachment 322322
> 
> 
> View attachment 322330
> @Oswin: After you upload your photograph and you have it in the "reply" box, double click the photograph, and a dialogue box will come up. It is prechecked at "thumbnail." If you want a bigger picture than "thumbnail," click on the size that you want. I like "medium," so that's the size that I tend to click on. After that, click OK, and your picture will be at the size you like (and that people can see).










(Nope, I can't figure this out...oh well


----------



## reckful (Jun 19, 2012)

Oswin said:


> (Nope, I can't figure this out...oh well


Hmmm... maybe you're an S after all.


* *




_I keed! I keed!_


----------



## Dangerose (Sep 30, 2014)

reckful said:


> Hmmm... maybe you're an S after all.
> 
> 
> * *
> ...











ok, but what am I supposed to click? On the numbers? That just adds the picture like 200 more times...


----------



## reckful (Jun 19, 2012)

Oswin said:


> ok, but what am I supposed to click? On the numbers? That just adds the picture like 200 more times...


To be breathtakingly honest, I don't know anything about that double-click thing walking tourist was talking about. I'm an N, though, _I swear_.


----------



## reckful (Jun 19, 2012)

@Oswin: What I usually do is _uncheck_ the box (in the dialog where you paste the URL) that says "Retrieve file and reference locally." Sample result:


----------



## Dangerose (Sep 30, 2014)

reckful said:


> @Oswin: What I usually do is _uncheck_ the box (in the dialog where you paste the URL) that says "Retrieve file and reference locally." Sample result:











Will this work?


----------



## Turelie (Jul 22, 2010)

Gotta say none of the gifs are moving for me, but I'm on tapatalk.


----------



## Dangerose (Sep 30, 2014)

Oswin said:


> Will this work?


I did it!


----------



## Dangerose (Sep 30, 2014)

Messa said:


> Gotta say none of the gifs are moving for me, but I'm on tapatalk.


Oh, mine aren't gifs still
I tried a gif but it's just a little x
Oh well (


----------



## Turelie (Jul 22, 2010)

Oswin said:


> Oh, mine aren't gifs still
> I tried a gif but it's just a little x
> Oh well (


Okay, I thought maybe I was losing it. Lol It really should be easier!


----------



## Persephone Soul (Mar 27, 2015)

Soooo, I REALLY hope this had nothing to do with MY typing fiasco, Oswin. I know you prob wouldn't confirm that, but.... i must say this, just in case anyone ever thought that was the case. I nevvvvver had a prob with being a possible sensor. I still dont. Infact I rolled with being a sensor for awhile, and I still might be. I would embrace it fully. My problem was the Fe-dom thing. I just cant see Fe-dom for myself. I almost settled for ISFJ on that thread bec, well, at least it wasn't Fe dom. But, i really think i use Fi. So, finding a FEELING type that uses Fi, with the si/ne axes, is impossible (besides xNFP). Sooooo, that was my problem. Anyway, just thought I would explain that to you, oswin. ESFJ just didnt fit for me, not because its a sensor. That was the main reason i was contemplating the Se/Ni axes, so then maybe the ISFP would fit. But i dont think i use it. That leaves xNFP. According to a few, I am not abstract enough to be an intuitive. Then certain people wouldn't get passed their Fe biases, even though I know myself, and if I say their reasons for Fe for me are inaccurate. .. you'd think they would listen. That is why i said f*** it lol.


----------



## Dangerose (Sep 30, 2014)

SugarPlum said:


> Soooo, I REALLY hope this had nothing to do with MY typing fiasco, Oswin. I know you prob wouldn't confirm that, but.... i must say this, just in case anyone ever thought that was the case. I nevvvvver had a prob with being a possible sensor. I still dont. Infact I rolled with being a sensor for awhile, and I still might be. I would embrace it fully. My problem was the Fe-dom thing. I just cant see Fe-dom for myself. I almost settled for ISFJ on that thread bec, well, at least it wasn't Fe dom. But, i really think i use Fi. So, finding a FEELING type that uses Fi, with the si/ne axes, is impossible (besides xNFP). Sooooo, that was my problem. Anyway, just thought I would explain that to you, oswin. ESFJ just didnt fit for me, not because its a sensor. That was the main reason i was contemplating the Se/Ni axes, so then maybe the ISFP would fit. But i dont think i use it. That leaves xNFP. Then i got attacked for not having enough intuition ability and crap. And certain people wouldn't get passed their Fe biases, even though I know myself, and if I say their reasons for Fe for me are inaccurate. .. you'd think they would listen. That is why i said f*** it lol.


No, it wasn't about you at all. Personally I think you are INFP) I don't think you use the Fe-Ti axis at all)
Also, I don't think people were attacking you on the thread, but that's probably a different issue altogether)


----------



## Persephone Soul (Mar 27, 2015)

Oswin said:


> SugarPlum said:
> 
> 
> > Soooo, I REALLY hope this had nothing to do with MY typing fiasco, Oswin. I know you prob wouldn't confirm that, but.... i must say this, just in case anyone ever thought that was the case. I nevvvvver had a prob with being a possible sensor. I still dont. Infact I rolled with being a sensor for awhile, and I still might be. I would embrace it fully. My problem was the Fe-dom thing. I just cant see Fe-dom for myself. I almost settled for ISFJ on that thread bec, well, at least it wasn't Fe dom. But, i really think i use Fi. So, finding a FEELING type that uses Fi, with the si/ne axes, is impossible (besides xNFP). Sooooo, that was my problem. Anyway, just thought I would explain that to you, oswin. ESFJ just didnt fit for me, not because its a sensor. That was the main reason i was contemplating the Se/Ni axes, so then maybe the ISFP would fit. But i dont think i use it. That leaves xNFP. Then i got attacked for not having enough intuition ability and crap. And certain people wouldn't get passed their Fe biases, even though I know myself, and if I say their reasons for Fe for me are inaccurate. .. you'd think they would listen. That is why i said f*** it lol.
> ...


I meant attacking me metaphorically, not literally. About the Fe thing lol.

Thanks for clarifying, and sorry for interrupting. Dont mean to derail lol

carry on


----------



## Dangerose (Sep 30, 2014)

SugarPlum said:


> I meant attacking me metaphorically, not literally. About the Fe thing lol.
> 
> Thanks for clarifying, and sorry for interrupting. Dont mean to derail lol
> 
> carry on


Ha, this thread was never 'on-rail', no worries))


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

Trust me, any hate towards sensors isn't as bad as it used to be. The forum has thankfully become more open minded since I started here.


----------



## Ninjaws (Jul 10, 2014)

Oswin said:


> View attachment 322282
> 
> 
> edit: darn it, why can't I post gifs and/or normal-sized pictures like everyone else?


You have to do it like this:


----------



## Valtire (Jan 1, 2014)

Pilot said:


> Do you have links to where this has occurred? I just went through the entire first page of type me threads and cant find any posts that make claims like those you listed.


If you were to change your S to an N, the forum would call you an Executive rather than a Guardian. Do you not see the inherent typism there? What about this one?

ISTJ - The Duty Fulfillers
INTJ - The Scientists

It doesn't make any sense to me why the forum staff ban typism, and yet they use Keirsey's blatantly typist labels.


----------



## stargazing grasshopper (Oct 25, 2013)

Pilot said:


> I just don't like seeing claims like this going unchallenged.
> 
> Sensor discrimination does happen, but it's unfair to all on the boards to claim it's occurring when it isn't.


I hear what you're saying, but I think I've seen enough discrimination of both sensors & intuitives.
PerC is very well moderated, but I've noticed hostility & attempted isolation of sensors elsewhere.
I really think the type descriptions are far outdated & ought to be overhauled to reflect modern society.


----------



## Jewl (Feb 28, 2012)

@firedell, I remember some of those days. x3 Many of the stereotypes have lessened. I think it's still probably hard for people just getting into typology. A bunch of my former high school friends were talking about how they just discovered MBTI, and every single one of them said they were some sort of Intuitive. And about 75% listed their type as INFP. I was amused and mentioned how extraordinary it was that the entirety of my high school was now populated by INFPs. Because Introversion and Intuition is kewl. 

Ah well.


----------



## Coburn (Sep 3, 2010)

Fried Eggz said:


> If you were to change your S to an N, the forum would call you an Executive rather than a Guardian. Do you not see the inherent typism there? What about this one?
> 
> ISTJ - The Duty Fulfillers
> INTJ - The Scientists
> ...





stargazing grasshopper said:


> I hear what you're saying, but I think I've seen enough discrimination of both sensors & intuitives.
> PerC is very well moderated, but I've noticed hostility & attempted isolation of sensors elsewhere.
> I really think the type descriptions are far outdated & ought to be overhauled to reflect modern society.


Please follow the conversation.

Neither of your points was what I was addressing.


----------



## Ninjaws (Jul 10, 2014)

Fried Eggz said:


> If you were to change your S to an N, the forum would call you an Executive rather than a Guardian. Do you not see the inherent typism there? What about this one?
> 
> ISTJ - The Duty Fulfillers
> INTJ - The Scientists
> ...



Let's get creative! 

ISTP: The Specialists
ESTP: The Rockstars
ISFP: The Artists (Fits well, IMO)
ESFP: The Free Spirits

ISTJ: The Monarchs
ESTJ: The Generals
ISFJ: The Counselors
ESFJ: The Mediators

INTJ: The Strategists
ENTJ: The Commanders
INTP: The Philosophers
ENTP: The Inventors

INFP: The Dreamers
ENFP: The Champions 
INFJ: The Protectors (Fits pretty well, IMO)
ENFJ: The Inspirers


All suggestions are welcome. ^^


EDIT: Changed 'Kings' to 'Monarchs' so it fits both genders.
EDIT2: Might as well add the intuitives to see what I can come up with. 
EDIT3: Changed 'The Chosen Ones' to 'The Magical Ones' as per request.
EDIT4: Changed 'The Magical Ones' to 'The Free Spirits' to keep it realistic. 



To not derail this thread further, I've created a separate thread for this: http://personalitycafe.com/myers-briggs-forum/546402-new-type-nicknames.html


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr (May 12, 2011)

How about The Magical Ones for ESFP? I'm not enamored with "the chosen ones." I could get chosen for something unpleasant, like cleaning the basement after a sewage backup. That's when I'd rather not be a chosen one. Magical, on the other hand, sounds like fun.


----------



## Ninjaws (Jul 10, 2014)

walking tourist said:


> How about The Magical Ones for ESFP? I'm not enamored with "the chosen ones." I could get chosen for something unpleasant, like cleaning the basement after a sewage backup. That's when I'd rather not be a chosen one. Magical, on the other hand, sounds like fun.


Nice suggestion! I had difficulty since I didn't want to stay on the beaten path of "Active Individual", since that seems quite shallow.


----------



## acidosis (May 4, 2015)

I heartily agree with this! There is so much typism going on in this forum. All the sensors want to be intuitives, and all the intuitives get mad at sensors. But we are the ones keeping everything running smoothly; we're grounded to reality, which is super important. Yay for sensors! Without people like us, all of you would be living in misery.


----------



## Dangerose (Sep 30, 2014)

Ninjaws said:


> You have to do it like this:


here, let's try this:


----------



## Ninjaws (Jul 10, 2014)

Oswin said:


> here, let's try this:


----------



## Dangerose (Sep 30, 2014)

Oswin said:


> here, let's try this:












Yay, thanks))


----------



## stargazing grasshopper (Oct 25, 2013)

Pilot said:


> Please follow the conversation.
> 
> Neither of your points was what I was addressing.


Okay maybe I missed something, but I thought that the conversation centered around the positives regarding Sensors & the apparent want of too many incorrectly self typing as intuitive.


"







 Originally Posted by *Oswin* _I've recently been annoyed going through the "What's My Personality Type" forum because every other person is desperately trying to prove they are intuitive. Which is just madness. I realize most people on this site are not typist or anything, but it remains true that people are wanting to type as intuitive, which obscures the purpose of the system. So I would like to devote this thread to making intuitives jealous (jk of course). The point is, sensors, talk about the coolness of your sensing function. Intuitives, talk about sensors you admire. Everyone, talk about awesome fictional characters who are sensors. But for Pete's sake, no "SJs are sooo good at busywork" or "I wish I could be shallow and unrestrained like a SP!"...as this is not the sort of thing that makes people excited to type as a sensor."


but I'm not invested in the thread, so I don't much care where the conversation is headed._


----------



## Coburn (Sep 3, 2010)

stargazing grasshopper said:


> Okay maybe I missed something, but I thought that the conversation centered around the positives regarding Sensors & the apparent want of too many incorrectly self typing as intuitive.
> 
> but I'm not invested in the thread, so I don't much care where the conversation is headed.[/I][/COLOR]


Yeah, you missed it. No worries.


----------

